# How to build a fish holding cage



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

I like to hold my fish in a cage for several days and clean them all at once. The cage I have built now is cumbersome and lifting it with 100+lbs of fish is no easy task. I have a dock where the water can be 5 ft below the dock. Anybody have any plans or pics for a cage and or lift system?


----------



## deadsands (Oct 22, 2010)

Depending on the depth of the water, I have seen 35-50 gallon plastic barrels with holes drilled in them (lots of holes) and a hinged lid on top. The top of the barrel has a lifting bar which is lifted by a hand crank (or if you want to spend the money) electric winch.


----------



## deadsands (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a wire basket I got from livetrap.com, it works well.


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

Use a pully system to lighten your load. I do not remember the calculations from physical science but I bet they are easy to find.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Got to a redfish tourney and ask around. Those guys know how to make great cages.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

In all seriousness, is that even legal?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

reelthreat said:


> In all seriousness, is that even legal?


... or ethical?

Seriously. What in the hell are you going to do with 100+ lbs. of fish all at once that you can't do when you catch them? I mean, if it's non game species and you're filling crab traps ... I get it ... but ahhhhhhh. Is this like a catfish farm or something?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have to question the legality as well. You don't fish tournaments do you?


----------



## cornbread (Aug 20, 2005)

We do the same thing while staying down on the land cut. You cant clean your fish until you get home anyway so we lower a basket into the water and keep our fish alive in there until we head home. The cabin we stay at has a real simple desing. They simply used pvc pipe and fitting to make the square frame of the basket and then they used a high strength plastic netting material to make the walls and floor. No top needed as the walls are about three feet tall so you can lower the basket into the water and give the fish plenty of water to live in and they cant jump out. I guess they could jump out but they dont. They also use a hand crank winch which makes it very easy to lift alot of weight out at once.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

aqua vita said:


> Use a pully system to lighten your load. I do not remember the calculations from physical science but I bet they are easy to find.


I agree that adding a pully system would be the easiest solution, being that you already have a a holding cage built.

As far as legality goes, the only thing I question is how it would be treated by a game warden as far as possession limits go. You could have 3-4 days of fish in there and have followed all regulations, but you could collectively have over 20 fish (2 day possession). Being that they are all alive, how would a warden treat that if he was to check it? Assumingly, you would go ahead and clean some once you reached that point to stay within legality.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Tombstone said:


> I agree that adding a pully system would be the easiest solution, being that you already have a a holding cage built.
> 
> As far as legality goes, the only thing I question is how it would be treated by a game warden as far as possession limits go. You could have 3-4 days of fish in there and have followed all regulations, but you could collectively have over 20 fish (2 day possession). Being that they are all alive, how would a warden treat that if he was to check it? Assumingly, you would go ahead and clean some once you reached that point to stay within legality.


You can bet if a warden see's your basket with 20 redfish in it.......Your in trouble...no matter how many months it took you to catch them.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Those holding cages work great for tournaments.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

No way this could be legal as others have also pointed out. TPWD would hang your arse since you'd have no proof you didn't catch them all in one day.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

This question was asked in the catfish section of another forum--
100lb of catfish can easily be within your daily limit.

I don't think we are talking trout or redfish here.


MO


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

What do GameWarden Jr's get paid ?  

Sorry , could not resist.


MO


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

engine hoist mounted on the dock? Should be able to find one on craigslist cheap


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

mozingo1952 said:


> What do GameWarden Jr's get paid ?
> 
> Sorry , could not resist.
> 
> MO


Ask Gilbert....oh wait he's not a jr warden he's a troll......carry on.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

mozingo1952 said:


> What do GameWarden Jr's get paid ?
> 
> Sorry , could not resist.
> 
> MO


Green ... in most cases ...


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Are you only storing 27 1/2 to 27 15/16th" redfish in them?


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I saw one built with the racks that loaves of sliced bread is delivered on. Don't know where they got them. Just tie wrapped four sides to a botttom and they were done.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Interesting comments. Not sure how anyone got off on the redfish tangent? The title says General Fishing Discussion, not saltwater tournament fishing. I seem to remember my dad teaching me something about ASSuming. Cant really remember how it went though. For the Jr Game Wardens, I am on a 800 acre private lake. I can do whatever I want. If I decide to fish for catfish one weekend or several days, I like to keep them alive in the cage and clean them all at once. If I have 30 catfish, it adds up to over 100lbs most of the time. As far as what I need with 100lbs of fish.....You jackwagons never been to a fish fry? Not that it is really any of your business.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

BTW, to those who gave constructive ideas to my OP, I really appreciate it. I think Im going to go with a cheap electric winch and a pulley attached to a swing arm.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Richard P said:


> Interesting comments. Not sure how anyone got off on the redfish tangent? *The title says General Fishing Discussion,* not saltwater tournament fishing. I seem to remember my dad teaching me something about ASSuming. Cant really remember how it went though. For the Jr Game Wardens, I am on a 800 acre private lake. I can do whatever I want. If I decide to fish for catfish one weekend or several days, I like to keep them alive in the cage and clean them all at once. If I have 30 catfish, it adds up to over 100lbs most of the time. As far as what I need with 100lbs of fish.....You jackwagons never been to a fish fry? Not that it is really any of your business.


You know this is the SALTWATER General Fishing Discussion Board, right?

There is a freshwater board here ----> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=67


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

Richard P said:


> BTW, to those who gave constructive ideas to my OP, I really appreciate it. I think Im going to go with a cheap electric winch and a pulley attached to a swing arm.


I would go with a manual winch unless you want to keep carrying a car battery up and down the dock


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, shiite I guess I owe apologies and will take my crow medium rare. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Richard P said:


> Well, shiite I guess I owe apologies and will take my crow medium rare. Sorry for the confusion.


It's all good... as you can see we like to have fun on here.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

reelthreat said:


> You know this is the SALTWATER General Fishing Discussion Board, right?
> 
> There is a freshwater board here ----> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=67


 Good point!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Richard P said:


> BTW, to those who gave constructive ideas to my OP, I really appreciate it. I think Im going to go with a cheap electric winch and a pulley attached to a swing arm.


Check out the Harbor Frieght winches ... pretty affordable and I've seen them lift several moose off the ground where we hunt up north.

http://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/winches.html


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Tombstone said:


> As far as legality goes, the only thing I question is how it would be treated by a game warden as far as possession limits go. You could have 3-4 days of fish in there and have followed all regulations, but you could collectively have over 20 fish (2 day possession). Being that they are all alive, how would a warden treat that if he was to check it? .


I was making a comment and used Redfish as an example to this QUESTION above......I could care less how many crapy someone catches and keeps out of their pond......................Sorry I didnt mention public water.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

good aquarium, w/ holes drilled all over, drop in stragic spot (bay), feed now and then, glass top w/ clear hinges from ebay...and #16 glue


----------

